# What Is Your Prefered Operating System?



## 2twenty2

I have used both Linux, Windows and very limited use of MacOS, but I prefer Windows as for me it is much easier to use.


----------



## Johnny b

Great idea for a discussion :up:

I'm split because of usage.
I prefer Puppy Linux for Internet connectivity. I prefer it to all the other Linux distributions I've tried. 
I like the concept of a Live os booted from a usb flash drive.
With Puppy, on shut down, you get the option to save the session, meaning nothing gets saved, like malware, when you opt out.
I further use a flash drive with a write switch.
Other than updates, nothing in the future gets saved to this flash drive. 
Downloads are saved to a different flash drive when mounted for that purpose.
So.....every time I boot up my computer, it's like a freshly installed system, confident that there is no malware.
Boot times are quick with usb3 and Puppy, so as an extra precaution when visiting a secure site, a quick re-boot initially brings a high level of security.

Is it 100% perfect.....no, but imo, better than MS Windows.
Malware can affect a session, but it isn't saved for the re-boot.

I currently use Win 7 Pro on a standalone computer as a filing cabinet. Business issues, taxes, photography, family stuff, hobbies.
Being offline, with no exposure to the malware of the Internet, it's been very stable.
My first venture onto the Internet was with Win 98se.
Linux was still in it's infancy and way above my abilities.
Apple computers seemed more like a fad.
So when I set up a standalone, I was already familiar with MS Windows, so went with it.
Today, I'm comfortable with it and it handles all my needs.
It's just more convenient to keep using it.

But...from what I know now, if I had to start out today with the same offline needs, I'd probably go with Mint.


----------



## Veedras

Currently XP Pro, MX Linux, Linux Lite, Kodachi Linux and TAILS is all I have experience with. I have used Win 7 when it was on library computers (didn't much like it). XP is the one I have the most skill with, so that would be my 'preferred' I guess.


----------



## Johnny b

XP S3 was a decent OS.
I bought a new Acer with XP S3 Media Center back in the day.....and eventually handed it off to my sister to run proprietary scientific software that wouldn't run on anything newer.
She still has it, it still functions properly and has the original factory install on it.
I even set it up for her, to dual boot Linux. Puppy of course


----------



## renegade600

Linux mint for me.


----------



## flavallee

Windows 7 Pro 64-bit and Windows 10 Pro 64-bit in dual boot mode.


----------



## 1034568

Windows 10 and 11 for me.


----------



## RT

Pretty conclusive results in the vote, most opt for Windows. v whatever.
Was cool with XP, Win 7 was a pretty stable platform.
Win 10 now, no real complaints.

Just for fun lemme say, had some experience with Qnix (not the BlackBerry version) in the course of my work. Relating to observing and controlling an industrial application.
Sooo...problems arose, and one day the Boss calls me in to see what's wrong with it by pulling up the code, expecting me to know something.
I had had only the vaguest of notions, never having seen that code before.
When he went home for the night, I just reinstalled the OS from a recent backup and the next day he thought I was a genius 
Mucho overtime pay too


----------



## crjdriver

Windows 2000 was my favorite operating system followed by win10.


----------



## dotty999

I liked 7 too though I now use Windows 10, not much between them methinks


----------

